

The Evolution Of C# - barrydahlberg
https://exceptionalasp.net/blog/the-evolution-of-csharp

======
bkhl
You should have added about what is coming up for C# soon - async:
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/async.aspx>

It's a very interesting feature.

~~~
barrydahlberg
I should have but I haven't had time to look into it and understand it yet,
maybe a future post. There's a lot of stuff in the framework for parallel
programming now, time to figure out which is still relevant.

~~~
ColourCoder
It's pretty simple, "await/async" rewrites normal-looking code to continuation
passing code the same way "yield return/yield break" rewrites normal-looking
code to be a state-machine.

Jon Skeet has written a number of insanely detailed articles on it.

~~~
barrydahlberg
That makes sense and sounds a lot simpler than how I was trying to read the
samples at first.

------
barrydahlberg
Hi HN, I wrote this post because I wanted to point out how far C# has come
from it's V1 and suggest you have another look if you haven't seen it since
then. Sometimes its reputation isn't deserved, though sometimes it is.

I'd really appreciate any feedback on my writing style, presentation etc. The
site around it is obviously still a big work in progress so don't worry too
much about the design!

------
Johngibb
Well written post, and I agree that C# has come a long way. It's one of my
favorite languages now!

------
davidj
Almost catching up to 2000era javascript ! :)

